# Technine Yucky Charms Vs. Union Data. which one?



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

alright im stumped right now as to whether i should buy the technine yucky charms bindings or the union data bindings. the technine seem to have more support with the scrub hooks on the highback, but the union seems to be the comfier one. 
anyone have any experience with these bindings or any opinions? 
please help me decide yo. 
thanks


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

From what I have read Technine bindings have a tendency to fall apart quickly. I have heard nothing but great reviews on Union bindings. I would definilty go with the Union Data, especially if they are more comfortable.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

true. but i hear the scrub hooks are very useful.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I have to say Union make very good quality bindings and the Data are no exception. However, I have not heard much about the latest Technine bindings, but over the past couple of years Technine's quality has defenitly gone down. I'd say it's safer to go with the Datas


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

once again: trueee. 
thanks guys


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

but yo i also hear the datas have problems with the toe caps..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's like Fisher Price bindings with Wal Mart store brand they both suck.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I disagree with BA on this one... I love my Data's. Yes the toe cap issue pissed me off with my last set of boots but even with that they were the most comfortable bindings i've used. I haven't had a set of tech-nines in years and the last time I did I regretted buying them.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Any reason it's just between those two? Are they the only options or are you willing to look at other models/brands?

I personally like Ride, and I'm trying some k2's out next season.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

What about next years Cobrasharks, Malavitas, or this years Infidels? (They all have "scrubhooks")


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

technine have a tendency to BLOW


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Technines are garbage. "Wings" do nothing.

I like my Data's, not the best binding I've ridden, but if you get a good price they're a good buy. I'm one of the few that truely likes the Union toe strap. Not the best design by far, but I do like it.

Really likin next years Hurrithanes and 390 Boss's.


----------

